# VapeCon 2017 - What will you be packing?



## Rob Fisher

With the EPIC happening so close it's time to plan *what you will be packing for VapeCon*?

For me it will be the Meraki V2 and CLZ-X and two Billets Box's and a 100ml bottle of XXX!

Oh and an empty Backpack to store purchases if I get a chance between giving out lucky draws and talking crap on the microphone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Oh my

Forgot about this, thanks @Rob Fisher 

Well my vape gear for VapeCon is going to be a tough one.
I have quite a bit of practice with the vape meets, but this is something else because im running around from the morning to the night.

Last year my iStick50/Subtank Mini carried me through the day flawlessly - on one tank of juice!
Just a quick toot here and there.
Something makes me want to make it two years in a row because this setup is still going like a Boeing

But in an ideal world i would want two or three flavours on the go.
Just not practical when running around 
I need that belt thing that can hold 3 mods upright, ready for action.

Will have to think more about this.

PS - wont bring the Skyline because I dont want to drop it and its juice capacity is too low.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

I know what I will not be packing. My 2nd credit card. Already planning on maxing out the one, cannot afford to do it on both.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TheV

For me it will be my Minikin v2 + Reload RTA. (juice will be decided on the day)
I will bring my Peerless RDA for juice testing.
I will also be bringing a "pak donkie" to carry all my new purchases (also known as a girlfriend)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Apollo

TheV said:


> I will also be bringing a "pak donkie" to carry all my new purchases (also known as a girlfriend)


That is probably going to be the most important item on my list also...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

As little as possible.....
If I forget something, I might be able to buy an upgrade at VapeCon....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV

SAVaper said:


> As little as possible.....
> If I forget something, I might be able to buy an upgrade at VapeCon....


Please note they don't sell pants at Vapecon (I hope!) ... bring own pants

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos

I'm considering one of these for all my billet boxes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

A fat wallet, and maybe a Minivolt for @TheV if he wants it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Max

eVic Promo + Ammit 22mm Single Coil with my current ADV Apple Tobacco  and the associated Shoulder Bag for all the Goods already planned with various vendors at the Event

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

GBox with Flave RDA, SVA with Hadaly and five 100ml bottles of my juices in case anyone need to fill a tank for free.  Also laptop to deejay with and my camcorder.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Max

for the "Onni van die Kaap" Mnr @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan

THIS YEAR I WILL NOT WALK AROUND LIKE RAMBO!

minikin v2 with a goon dripper and spare batteries in the car. 

will get juice from @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> A fat wallet, and maybe a Minivolt for @TheV if he wants it!


Say what?! Let me PM you for more information!


----------



## TheV

KZOR said:


> GBox with Flave RDA, SVA with Hadaly and five 100ml bottles of my juices in case anyone need to fill a tank for free.  Also laptop to deejay with and my camcorder.


What an awesome guy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

I had a problem to carry my Billet box the whole day so i made a plan, have a 3d printer i drew something small just to proto type




and the fit in my wheelchair




Fitting billet box

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 23


----------



## Stillwaters

Great innovation @kimbo

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigMacZA

RX2/3 with Limitless RDTA + for the queue, followed with Icon RDA for juice tasting etc and a large backpack for purchases.......and about 2 litres of water to keep the taste buds working.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

KZOR said:


> and five 100ml bottles of my juices in case anyone need to fill a tank for free.



@KZOR - you're gonna have a stalker on the day. His big, he's got a beard and he will be tapping you on the shoulder for a refill every now and then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 9


----------



## GerritVisagie

I though this needed a bump. 

I'm packing a big karrimor for new Stuffs, and another bag for my tools, and diy juices. 
MY issue comes with devices. 
Bbox is a now Brainer. Will fill with XXX once I get there. 
The problem comes with what else to take. Here are my options 
1- OG Goon on a tube mech
2- Goon on a mech pro 
3- either Goon on a dripbox 160
4- either goon on a boxer BF 

Or maybe, both goons, the peerless and one mod for power. 

I can't decide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Caramia said:


>


Oh no! The comments you will get with that thing....  *closes eyes*


----------



## Silver

GerritVisagie said:


> I though this needed a bump.
> 
> I'm packing a big karrimor for new Stuffs, and another bag for my tools, and diy juices.
> MY issue comes with devices.
> Bbox is a now Brainer. Will fill with XXX once I get there.
> The problem comes with what else to take. Here are my options
> 1- OG Goon on a tube mech
> 2- Goon on a mech pro
> 3- either Goon on a dripbox 160
> 4- either goon on a boxer BF
> 
> Or maybe, both goons, the peerless and one mod for power.
> 
> I can't decide
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Less is more @GerritVisagie !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Less is more @GerritVisagie !


Perhaps the best thing is for @GerritVisagie to come empty handed and buy a device and wick it and do a review on what vapecon was like with a nic craving in the long que!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Christos said:


> Perhaps the best thing is for @GerritVisagie to come empty handed and buy a device and wick it and do a review on what vapecon was like with a nic craving in the long que!



Ha ha, nope! Can't do that. 
The drive from Rustenburg alone will kill me with no vaping!
Goon 1.5 on mech pro. 

I hope there's a charging station 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Perhaps the best thing is for @GerritVisagie to come empty handed and buy a device and wick it and do a review on what vapecon was like with a nic craving in the long que!



Lol, agreed @Christos !

A bit like when I have gone on a holiday before and had ambitions of packing very little clothing and emptyish bags - with the intention of buying it all at the destination. And what happens? I end up taking everything, wearing very little and buying quite a bit. Then not being able to pack it on the way back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol, agreed @Christos !
> 
> A bit like when I have gone on a holiday before and had ambitions of packing very little clothing and emptyish bags - with the intention of buying it all at the destination. And what happens? I end up taking everything, wearing very little and buying quite a bit. Then not being able to pack it on the way back.


I've done a 2 week trip with 3 days packed stuff and survived without buying anything. Very liberating experience.
My wife used to pack 3 bags for a weekend away and then she met me  now we share a small bag for a week away and the other 3 bags are for junior+

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

GerritVisagie said:


> Ha ha, nope! Can't do that.
> The drive from Rustenburg alone will kill me with no vaping!
> Goon 1.5 on mech pro.
> 
> I hope there's a charging station
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can bring a car mod. Hist leave it in the car and ask all the nice ladies for a toot on their vape....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

I like that idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

GerritVisagie said:


> I like that idea.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I might take my own advice here...  just don't ask a man with a fiery red beard for a toot. He might think you like him and initiate his courtship advances etc... I'm looking at you @Stosta. ..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ill be packing a box of tissues as i cant make vapecon *sniff sniff*


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ill be packing a box of tissues as i cant make vapecon *sniff sniff*



Oh no @SmokeyJoe 
That is sad
Why not if I may ask?


----------



## Cobrali

Taking my UD Vape backpack, wallet, mech, batteries and hopefully one or both my new squonkers if they get here on time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> Taking my UD Vape backpack, wallet, mech, batteries and hopefully one or both my new squonkers if they get here on time!



Looking forward to seeing you @Cobrali !
That backpack is the answer - i need to figure this all out !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Looking forward to seeing you @Cobrali !
> That backpack is the answer - i need to figure this all out !


Haha..seeing me or my Squonkers? One Gambit, one Armor on either a Suicide or a Molly or both!


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> Haha..seeing me or my Squonkers? One Gambit, one Armor on either a Suicide or a Molly or both!



No, you of course!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> No, you of course!


We know what @Cobrali looks like... we are only interested in his squonkers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> No, you of course!



I am looking forward to seeing you again too Silver! Will let you try my squonks if they arrive on time!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> I am looking forward to seeing you again too Silver! Will let you try my squonks if they arrive on time!



Ok cool
I will look forward to that

You guys with your exotic squonk gear, makes me feel very far behind
But at least I have my Evod with 18mg. Am contemplating going for 24mg with extra menthol for VapeCon because i usually dont have much time to vape so one toot needs to go a long way!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Ok cool
> I will look forward to that
> 
> You guys with your exotic squonk gear, makes me feel very far behind
> But at least I have my Evod with 18mg. Am contemplating going for 24mg with extra menthol for VapeCon because i usually dont have much time to vape so one toot needs to go a long way!



Still ahead of those that haven't quit smoking and started vaping but behind those that have quit altogether. We are in the same place in the line!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ok cool
> I will look forward to that
> 
> You guys with your exotic squonk gear, makes me feel very far behind
> But at least I have my Evod with 18mg. Am contemplating going for 24mg with extra menthol for VapeCon because i usually dont have much time to vape so one toot needs to go a long way!


I think the mighty evod is old enough and mint to be called a classic now @Silver.

It looks great and it's form factor is even better. I feel bad for ever making fun of it or insinuating that it would get lost in some chain of events

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I think the mighty evod is old enough and mint to be called a classic now @Silver.
> 
> It looks great and it's form factor is even better. I feel bad for ever making fun of it or insinuating that it would get lost in some chain of events



Lol @Christos 

That little Evod is very special to me. It may be pre-historic, yes. Its strange. In the mornings I cant do lung hits - so I need MTL. And somehow for me the little Evod shines. Especially on the high nic fruity menthols. I also find the draw just perfect for the morning and the integrated drip tip very comfortable. And its my go to portable stealth vape. Its a beast of note for me and I love it to bits.

It will most definitely be packed in for VapeCon. I dont go anywhere without it tagging along - even if i dont use it much. Its a security thing

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Lol @Silver
> 
> That little Evod is very special to me. It may be pre-historic, yes. Its strange. In the mornings I cant do lung hits - so I need MTL. And somehow for me the little Evod shines. Especially on the high nic fruity menthols. I also find the draw just perfect for the morning and the integrated drip tip very comfortable. And its my go to portable stealth vape. Its a beast of note for me and I love it to bits.
> 
> It will most definitely be packed in for VapeCon. I dont go anywhere without it tagging along - even if i dont use it much. Its a security thing ;-)



I remember when I first met @Silver at Vape King fourways..he showed me his camera bag and sure enough there was his evod in there with 3 other mods! At that time I was rocking a Joyetech Cuboid..oh how far we have come after a year of vaping!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Mods come and go but the mighty evod is forever.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> I think I might take my own advice here...  just don't ask a man with a fiery red beard for a toot. He might think you like him and initiate his courtship advances etc... I'm looking at you @Stosta. ..


Mmmm.... Courtship...

I honestly don't know what I'm packing yet! I'm just going to try pack as light as possible so that I have space to take things home!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Oh no @SmokeyJoe
> That is sad
> Why not if I may ask?


Finances bud. But will save and try to make the next one


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Finances bud. But will save and try to make the next one



Ok, PM incoming

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Just waiting for the date for 2018. Defenitely planning a trip to SA for that. Unfortunately my son did not consider Vapecon in his planning - so my trip to SA is only going be be in September to attend his wedding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

haha this thread is opening a new can of worms for skelms. Bliksem hulle if we catch em...
Anyways Ill be packing my Minikin 1.5 with Wotofo TROLL 25 RDA to sample them fruity juices and my Smoant battle star with OBS CHEETAH for the deserts and my Avocado 24 RDTA whilst standing in the queue to feed the craving LOL. 
MY RDA's will be freshly wicked to hit Paulie's Coffee Cake SPESHIAL Reserve 1st LOL and something else.
Packing a laptop bag with cushioning and still thinking of making simple bubble wrap holders to stash those 30mls glass bottles of juice which i hate with a pashion so they dont break..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

MrDeedz said:


> Packing a laptop bag with cushioning and still thinking of making simple bubble wrap holders to stash those 30mls glass bottles of juice which i hate with a pashion so they dont break..



@MrDeedz what a good idea! Bubble Wrap packed!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

MrDeedz said:


> haha this thread is opening a new can of worms for skelms. Bliksem hulle if we catch em...
> Anyways Ill be packing my Minikin 1.5 with Wotofo TROLL 25 RDA to sample them fruity juices and my Smoant battle star with OBS CHEETAH for the deserts and my Avocado 24 RDTA whilst standing in the queue to feed the craving LOL.
> MY RDA's will be freshly wicked to hit Paulie's Coffee Cake SPESHIAL Reserve 1st LOL and something else.
> Packing a laptop bag with cushioning and still thinking of making simple bubble wrap holders to stash those 30mls glass bottles of juice which i hate with a pashion so they dont break..
> 
> View attachment 104390



Lol @MrDeedz - the skelms ain't prying the vapes out of our hands - a vaper holds onto his/her vape with passion!


----------



## MrDeedz

Silver said:


> Lol @MrDeedz - the skelms ain't prying the vapes out of our hands - a vaper holds onto his/her vape with passion!


I beg to differ Sir, When i see FOOOOOD my vapes stand in the 1st level place around LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tanja

My Vape...
Juice...
Purse...
Big empty bag...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RandomCow

Im gonna just take my tessla nano 120W with my mad dog rda by limitless (considering the baby beast with the rba attachment)

For juice ill be taking some strawberry and cream and perhaps some zoob

And a small back pac to carry stuff in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RandomCow

RandomCow said:


> Im gonna just take my tessla nano 120W with my mad dog rda by (considering the baby beast with the rba attachment)
> 
> For juice ill be taking some strawberry and cream and perhaps some zoob
> 
> And a small back pac to carry stuff in





RandomCow said:


> Im gonna just take my tessla nano 120W with my mad dog rda by *desire*


----------



## antonherbst

Stosta said:


> A fat wallet, and maybe a Minivolt for @TheV if he wants it!



If @TheV does not take that minivolt i will definitely consider taking it of your hands @Stosta on the day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> If @TheV does not take that minivolt i will definitely consider taking it of your hands @Stosta on the day.


That little "oukie" is mine! Mine I tell you  hehe
Now if customs would just process my black Pulse 22 I can prep the RDA I plan to run on it!


----------



## antonherbst

Sx mini
Merlin mini
Svrf satisfied juice
My setup for the day


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> That little "oukie" is mine! Mine I tell you  hehe
> Now if customs would just process my black Pulse 22 I can prep the RDA I plan to run on it!



If you vape below 25 watts on a regular basis the minivolt will definately not disapoint in performance. I am seriously considering a second minivolt and letting go of my "big" mods.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> If you vape below 25 watts on a regular basis the minivolt will definately not disapoint in performance. I am seriously considering a second minivolt and letting go of my "big" mods.


I think I can build the pulse for a lekker experience below 25W. I'll play around and definitely find something that works on it.
I'll definitely hit you up for some pointers when I get there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> I think I can build the pulse for a lekker experience below 25W. I'll play around and definitely find something that works on it.
> I'll definitely hit you up for some pointers when I get there



I run anything between 0,6(my merlin mini) and 1,1(the wife with merlin mini + restricter) ohms(with ni80 wire) on the minivolt below 25 watts and the performance is really nice.


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I run anything between 0,6(my merlin mini) and 1,1(the wife with merlin mini + restricter) ohms(with ni80 wire) on the minivolt below 25 watts and the performance is really nice.


Awesome. I built a 0.7ohm coil for a friend on a Pulse yesterday and the vape was great at 25W and could potentially drop a bit more. I'm sure I can make it work.
I've moved away from the low 0.1 builds on my bigger toys. Running 0.35 on both my Reload and Peerless at the moment and could not be happier


----------



## Max

Hi @TheV - totally agree - did a Dual Coil today using basic vape principles and what an awesome outcome - Clouds of Orange - 0.33 Ohm at between 45 to 50W.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Max said:


> Hi @TheV - totally agree - did a Dual Coil today using basic vape principles and what an awesome outcome - Clouds of Orange - 0.33 Ohm at between 45 to 50W.


This is my new happy place @ 45-50W...





7 wraps Ni80 30ga x3 + 38ga @ 0.35Ω

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max

Agree @TheV - 45 to 50W







Sometimes less is more - 24Ga Ni80 - 3mm ID - 10 Wraps - 0.33 Ohms and Cotton Candy.
I have some of those coils you have in your Peerless - mine are from @smilelykumeenit - and they are totally Awesome Coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

I shall carry my minikin v2, limitless RDA, spare set of charged batteries, a power bank and another power bank....if I can find a power bank I will carry that too.


----------



## TheV

Max said:


> Agree @TheV - 45 to 50W
> 
> View attachment 104860
> 
> 
> View attachment 104861
> 
> 
> Sometimes less is more - 24Ga Ni80 - 3mm ID - 10 Wraps - 0.33 Ohms and Cotton Candy.
> I have some of those coils you have in your Peerless - mine are from @smilelykumeenit - and they are totally Awesome Coils.


Looking good! A nice neat spaced build. I also enjoy my simple round spaced builds from time to time,
At the moment though I just can't put these fused claptons down.


----------



## TheV

Sash said:


> I shall carry my minikin v2, limitless RDA, spare set of charged batteries, a power bank and another power bank....if I can find a power bank I will carry that too.


If I could make a suggestion, you should really consider bringing a power bank to an event like this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sash

TheV said:


> If I could make a suggestion, you should really consider bringing a power bank to an event like this


Hey thats a great idea! I think I will do that!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KZOR

My three vape setups for Vapecon has received a overall. 
Gorge 24mm, Hadaly 22mm and the Goon 22mm will be spoilt with the outing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Halfdaft

Minikin Boost
Hadaly with the best flavour build I can muster
The biggest backpack I can find for all the goodies I'm planning on buying.
Oh, and a big bottle of water!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

For me its easy. Hadaly with Noisy Cricket v2 and 2 batts... everytime I run out off power, ill just buy a new NCv2 with the two batteries deal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Im just carrying 2X 18650s and 1 screw driver and 1 wire cutter.... Tank , mod and juice il get there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cameron whittle

I WILL BE ROCKING MY HEX V3 AND SHERMAN TANK


----------



## Rude Rudi

My wallet and:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DracesBane

This will be my first vapecon (and first time on these forums, HI!).
I'll be bringing my super awesome next level high-performance... Smok AL85 with a pulse22 RTA. And I'll probably be leaving with much much more than that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

DracesBane said:


> This will be my first vapecon (and first time on these forums, HI!).
> I'll be bringing my super awesome next level high-performance... Smok AL85 with a pulse22 RTA. And I'll probably be leaving with much much more than that


I'm glad you decided to join us! (and I'm sure you mean RDA )
It is gonna be great fun. And at least I won't be the only one returning to work on Monday dirt poor broke! 
We can get judged together!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steph

Everything


----------



## TheV

Steph said:


> Everything


No, you need space for all the nice new things your are going to buy


----------



## Tanja

Hahaha! You guys are worse than a bunch of ladies at a shoe sale! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

